# Bella Barista's The Roastery Coffee Shop | Quedgeley, Gloucester



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Bella barista coffee shop in Quedgeley, Gloucester. Good coffee , cakes & fantastic staff. a Few mins drive from J12 M5.

https://www.theroastery.co.uk/blog/the-roastery-coffee-shop/

https://en-gb.facebook.com/RoasteryCoffeeHouse/


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Opened towards the end of February this year. Looks and sounds great










https://www.theroastery.co.uk/blog/the-roastery-coffee-shop/


----------



## caffeinejunkie (May 29, 2017)

Shame this wasn't open when I lived in Cheltenham, I'll be sure to pop in when visiting friends in a couple of week though!



glevum said:


> Bella barista coffee shop in Quedgeley, Gloucester. Good coffee , cakes & fantastic staff. a Few mins drive from J12 M5.
> 
> https://www.theroastery.co.uk/blog/the-roastery-coffee-shop/
> 
> https://en-gb.facebook.com/RoasteryCoffeeHouse/


----------

